# Vorsprung Smashpot coil conversion...dang.



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Folks,

Many of you have heard about the Vorsprung Smashpot coil conversion kit, but many have not. i wanted to get a little more awareness out about this product with the ebike crowd. Its a conversion kit that takes the place of your air spring in your Fox or RockShox fork. It has an Hydraulic Bottom Out (HBO) adjustment to control the forks end of stroke feel. It can be adjusted up or down with a knob located on the bottom of the fork leg. Its a super slick system that completely changed the way by ebike felt on the DH as well as the climbs.

Aside from a new wheel set, throwing a coil conversion in your fork is probably the best thing you can do to improve the performance of your bike. This is the 2nd Smashpot I have installed on my personal bikes, with the first one being on my C-Dale Habit SE.

I have the Cannondale Moterra 2 that comes stock with 29x2.6 tires and has 160/160 travel with a Lyrik. I bumped up the fork travel to 170 when I installed the Smashpot to give me a little more cushin' for the pushin.

Assembling the cartridge is super simple and the instructions that come with each kit are very thorough and easy to follow. Increasing or decreasing travel is as easy as adding or removing a spacer. This particular kit is also nice since the spring rides on an internal guide, which is going to minimize the chance of the spring rubbing the inside of the fork. This is a bonus since you'll be able to remove the kit and replace the air spring if/when you decide the sell the bike.

The initial stroke is insanely smooth and super supportive the entire way through the travel. Climbing up rocky trails at speed is much more composed now and I get bumped around far less often. On the DH, it has so much extra grip and control that it feels like a completely different bike.

If you have any questions about the Smashpot, please feel free to hit me up. Its probably the best $300 you can spend on your bike!


----------



## kbass24emtp (Jun 18, 2018)

So how is the fork holding up? I just purchased the same bike. OMG I love the bike. Did you upgrade the charger or still using the stock one? Also did changing the travel to 170 change the ride or the way it handled stock?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

dustyduke22 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Many of you have heard about the Vorsprung Smashpot coil conversion kit, but many have not. i wanted to get a little more awareness out about this product with the ebike crowd. Its a conversion kit that takes the place of your air spring in your Fox or RockShox fork. It has an Hydraulic Bottom Out (HBO) adjustment to control the forks end of stroke feel. It can be adjusted up or down with a knob located on the bottom of the fork leg. Its a super slick system that completely changed the way by ebike felt on the DH as well as the climbs.
> 
> ...


How's the smash pot holding up? Thinking about trying, but may not fit in the 38E fork, have to call and find out.


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

I run a Push ACS3 (competition to Vorsprung's Smashpot) in my Fox 36. Push doesn't make the ACS3 for my Rockshox fork, but the Smashpot will work. I decided to run the fork, at least until the first service, before throwing cash at it. Coils can be an impressive improvement over an air spring.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

RustyIron said:


> I run a Push ACS3 (competition to Vorsprung's Smashpot) in my Fox 36. Push doesn't make the ACS3 for my Rockshox fork, but the Smashpot will work. I decided to run the fork, at least until the first service, before throwing cash at it. Coils can be an impressive improvement over an air spring.


You'll have a good comparison between the two. I run the Smashpot on my Yari with the upgraded Charger 2.1 on my Decoy.


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

I have been running the Smashpot in my Fox 38 E-Bike specific for for 3 months. The bike is a Intense Tazer Pro. I have mine set at 180mm and could not be happier. Super plush while still holding up mid-stroke. 
The best suspension you have tried is the best suspension you know.


----------

